# Current (Former) R2.5 Owners



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Anyone still riding the Cervelo R2.5? I had one I loved but it came unglued; it was replaced with an R3 I have since sold. 

I have recently stumbled across one for sale and the seller says his serial number fell outside the affected frames.

How confident would you feel with this frame? As the second owner, would I have any recourse w/ Cervelo down the road if this frame fails?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*what was wrong/bad about your Cervelo R3 ?*



lemonlime said:


> Anyone still riding the Cervelo R2.5? I had one I loved but it came unglued; it was replaced with an R3 I have since sold.
> 
> I have recently stumbled across one for sale and the seller says his serial number fell outside the affected frames.
> 
> How confident would you feel with this frame? As the second owner, would I have any recourse w/ Cervelo down the road if this frame fails?


sorry, I do not have the answer but I am very curious why your sold your R3. What was wrong/bad about it? 

R3 54cm was on my short list to buy along with Time Edge (53cm). I ended up buying Time Edge because I prefer its slacker head tube angle (72 HTA versus 73 on R3) and it has 5mm shorter (54cm) top tube length compared to R3 54.5 cm, which suits me better. Both have the same seat tube angle, 73 degrees. I have no regrets about buying Time Edge (too early to tell after 1 month) but I still keep wondering if I should have bought R3 instead.

Thanks!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

acid_rider said:


> sorry, I do not have the answer but I am very curious why your sold your R3. What was wrong/bad about it?
> 
> R3 54cm was on my short list to buy along with Time Edge (53cm). I ended up buying Time Edge because I prefer its slacker head tube angle (72 HTA versus 73 on R3) and it has 5mm shorter (54cm) top tube length compared to R3 54.5 cm, which suits me better. Both have the same seat tube angle, 73 degrees. I have no regrets about buying Time Edge (too early to tell after 1 month) but I still keep wondering if I should have bought R3 instead.
> 
> Thanks!


I really loved my R2.5. The R3 was considerably stiffer and I'm just a little guy, about 135#, so the ride was very rough for me.

Beyond that, it was okay. There were some little things, like all the decals being off center, the "industrial" look of the carbon, just some aesthetic stuff (that I can't deny). The main thing was seeing a Look 585 hanging on the LBS wall. I bought that and sold the Cervelo and couldn't be happier with the Look.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thank you*



lemonlime said:


> I really loved my R2.5. The R3 was considerably stiffer and I'm just a little guy, about 135#, so the ride was very rough for me.
> 
> Beyond that, it was okay. There were some little things, like all the decals being off center, the "industrial" look of the carbon, just some aesthetic stuff (that I can't deny). The main thing was seeing a Look 585 hanging on the LBS wall. I bought that and sold the Cervelo and couldn't be happier with the Look.


I am 145#, not a lot heavier than you. What size was your R3 and your Look 585? How tall are you? I am 174cm (5' 8.5"? 5'9" ?), I was shopping for 54cm R3 or Medium Look 5x5. Are these the sizes you had? I wanted to buy a Look 565 but alas its STA of 73.75 (size medium) was only 0.25 degree slacker than my current Madone 74 STA. Bummer.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

acid_rider said:


> I am 145#, not a lot heavier than you. What size was your R3 and your Look 585? How tall are you? I am 174cm (5' 8.5"? 5'9" ?), I was shopping for 54cm R3 or Medium Look 5x5. Are these the sizes you had? I wanted to buy a Look 565 but alas its STA of 73.75 (size medium) was only 0.25 degree slacker than my current Madone 74 STA. Bummer.


I'm a luddite so I don't pay much attention to geometry, but here's the other #s:

R2.5: 56 w/ 90 mm stem
R3: 56 w/ 90 mm stem
Look: 55 w/ 100 mm stem

Me: 5'11" (180 cm); 130-138#, depending on time of year...
I'm also a capricorn who enjoys riding bikes, spending time in the mountains and long walks on the beach at sunset.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

hey I just got a very " just like new" R2.5 - love the rig so far but I won't get to take it for a REAL spin till tomorrow. I guess mine doesn't fall intot hte recall and from what i can tell so far this frame is amazing. the feel is totally different than my s-works tarmac. But yeah here it is - as for sizing , I am 6ft and am riding a 56 with a 110mm stem. but whatever. I won't know if it fits just right unitl my first long ride i guess. here is a pic. 








I love this rig so far but the R3 owns me. if I could only get my paws on one of those !!


----------

